# Help! Need a reputable/cheap Tshirt vendor for large Tshirt imprint orders



## creativecoord (May 13, 2010)

I work for a large non-profit in Texas and am in charge of ordering 50,000 + Tshirts a month (we supply design, Tshirt vendor prints). most are white XL. 
I can't seem to find good, reputable vendors to place bids.
help!


----------



## jimmyjam2009 (Apr 28, 2010)

creativecoord said:


> I work for a large non-profit in Texas and am in charge of ordering 50,000 + Tshirts a month (we supply design, Tshirt vendor prints). most are white XL.
> I can't seem to find good, reputable vendors to place bids.
> help!


we can do them for you for 50 cent per side


----------



## capdaddy (Sep 18, 2008)

We would really like to quote these for you...
contact me at.....

[email protected]


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

We would like to offer a quote. Please contact us at [email protected]


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

we would like to offer a quote
contact [email protected]


----------



## capdaddy (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi, if this is something I can help you with, please send an email with contact information to: [email protected] and I will be glad to show you that we are a reputable family owned print shop.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

creativecoord said:


> I work for a large non-profit in Texas and am in charge of ordering 50,000 + Tshirts a month (we supply design, Tshirt vendor prints). most are white XL.
> I can't seem to find good, reputable vendors to place bids.
> help!


You can find a list of Texas screen printers right here: Texas - USA - Screen Printing - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

wE WOULD LIKE TO BID ON THIS
CONTACT [email protected]


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

We'd be happy to provide a bid on this work as well - we have done as many as 40K units in 4 days before so we can definitely handle your orders. You can see samples of some of our work on our website.

Let me know if we can be of service.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

we could do this $.40 per side


----------



## cardege1 (May 12, 2010)

Please contact us as im sure we can give you a very competitive quote to meet your needs.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

We'd like to add our name to the bid list as well.

Thanks,
Aaron Kushner 
Kushworks Studios
www.Kushworks.com


----------



## DynamiteGraphics (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi CreativeCoord!
My company has been in business for over 25 years. We have a ton of references and have done work for many non-profits. We have also been awarded and successfully produced many government contracts. I would love to speak with you more about your specific needs. You can pm me your e-mail or contact me at mine.

[email protected]


----------

